# Vibe kayaks any good?



## Klag (Jul 22, 2014)

I've been doing my research, pretty much settled on the Jackson Coosa or the Predator MX (searching for a used of either).  

I just stumbled on these Vibe fishing kayaks for half the price.  I know ya get what ya pay for, so are these just plain junk?  

I tried using the search function with no results, if I just missed the thread, feel free to point me to it 

Thanks for any info!


Vibe Skipjack 95 kayak
SPECS:
9.5ft Length
31in Wide
46lbs - Weight
330lbs - Weight capacity

INCLUDES:
1 2-Piece Aluminum Shaft Paddle
1 Deluxe high-back seat with extra storage pack
4 Flush Mount Rod Holders
2 Sealed hatches with storage bags for additional storage and hull access
6 Scupper holes with plugs
2 Carrying handles (bow, stern)
2 Mold-in carrying handles (port and starboard)
Extra large rear well with bungee cord strapping
Mold in hardware and mounting point for Scotty rod holder (rod holder sold separately)

$490.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 22, 2014)

Jackson Coosa or Predator MX for the win.

I love my Predator MX. The Coosa would be my close second choice. Everything else would be a distant 3rd place, but that's just me.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 22, 2014)

looks just a crescent splash made in Carrollton ga. But splash is more like 350.00.
My daughter has one and its nice. Just not a 100% fishing yak.
Us older folks need a little more comfy


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jul 22, 2014)

Vibe is a store that sells kayaks not a manufacture as far as I can see. They sell kayaks manufactured by Cool Water and Lure.

I know his Sea Ghost 130 is a Cool Water StingRay

Im pretty sure the skipjack 95 is a Cool water Yabbie


----------



## shoalieStalker (Jul 22, 2014)

what kind of fishing are you gonna be doing? rivers and creeks or lakes. the coosa is good but count on getting blown around like a top when theres a breeze. I almost ought a coosa. instead I got a slayer and the wind is not near as much a problem and I did try both before I bought it.


----------



## Klag (Jul 22, 2014)

I plan on using the kayak to fish Lake Lanier, The Hooch, Lake Jackson and the Ocmulgee below the dam.  Also I do a lot of 4x4 exploring in my Jeep and stumble across secluded little lakes like Tugaloo and Winfield Scott and Conasauga and other random rivers/streams/lakes I come across.

My wife also wants a kayak, but not to fish - just to use for exploring and fun on these lakes.  So I would also use the kayak for playing around with her too.

No ocean, no whitewater, something I can put on top of my Cherokee.


----------



## shoalieStalker (Jul 22, 2014)

atleast try a slayer.  like I said I was dead set on a coosa. I use mine in lakes, ponds, creeks, and rivers


----------



## Klag (Jul 22, 2014)

shoalieStalker said:


> atleast try a slayer.  like I said I was dead set on a coosa. I use mine in lakes, ponds, creeks, and rivers



Copy that, will do.

I appreciate everyone's advice and input


----------



## theGreenAggie (Jul 22, 2014)

I bought a Vibe Kayaks Sea Ghost and I am MORE than happy with the purchase.  The product is very high quality, and at lower price than most competition.  

John helped me out with the sale, and he went way above and beyond what was needed to accommodate.  We were having a hard time coordinating when I would pick up the boat, and he actually offered to deliver it to my house on a Friday night.  We finally settled on meeting the morning of my planned float and he delivered it near where I was putting in.  Local company, local folks, good product, low price, good customer service - what's not to like?

Give John a call - 77zero-two89-64twotwo.  Tell him Travis sent you.


----------



## Klag (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Travis


----------



## Klag (Jul 23, 2014)

Stopped by The Outside World Outfitters in Dawsonville.  Great folks there, I was there for an hour learning about the kayaks.  

Just so expensive.....

I'm checking Craigslist like 5 times per day 

Looks like I'll be able to mount a single kayak to my Jeep Cherokee with the factory roof rack without any additional hardware.  That's good news.  I wrongfully assumed I'd need some extra equipment to properly tie down a single kayak.  My Jeep has front and rear tow hooks so that helps with the securing of the kayak.


----------



## theGreenAggie (Jul 26, 2014)

You may want to wrap the crossbars in padding so that you don't dent the boat from overtightening the straps.  I used a pool noodle for mine.  Also, stick with cam buckle straps instead of ratchet straps for the same reason.  

I'm headed to help a friend pick up one of those Vibe Skipjack models this afternoon.  I think they are also working on new colors, so you might want to ask them what they have available.


----------



## Klag (Jul 26, 2014)

Gotcha!  

I picked up 4 of the cam buckle straps from The Outside World.  I'll stop by Wal Mart and grab a few of the pool noodles today.

A buddy of mine is selling a brand new Ascend FS12T sit on top that he got from either Dicks or Bass Pro just this spring.  I might get it, just so I can get out on the water.  Maybe a more expensive one down the line when I have funds again (in between jobs now, have all the time in the world to hit the lake but low funds).

Edit:  Make that "lakes" instead of "lake" above.  Cuz if I get a kayak I'm hitting every lake in N.Georgia.  Too bad I only know how to fish for catfish so far, but I will learn!


----------



## stiles1682 (Aug 1, 2014)

I bought a feel free lure from John at vibe kayaks. Awesome guy to deal with. Their kayaks are made by a company in Australia. The Sea Ghost 130 is an awesome kayak. I had one ordered but ended up buying the shorter Feel free kayak because of my small truck. Their prices are extremely good and their products a good as well. Great company to deal with!!


----------



## SanfordGoPro (Aug 1, 2014)

I've had several kayaks and cuda 12 is my all around favorite for all waters.coosa for rivers but won't track to good in Lanier.


----------

